# 3 extra days in Egypt - what to do?



## Judy (Jan 21, 2008)

I got an exchange to a resort on the Red Sea, the Dive Inn Resort in Sharm El Sheikh. 

We're booked on a cruise/tour of Cairo, Giza, and the Nile that leaves three days after the check-out date from our timeshare.

Any suggestions about how best to spend the extra time?


----------



## eal (Jan 21, 2008)

The temple at Abu Simbel that was moved to higher ground when the Aswan Dam was built is an amazing sight.  If I were to be so fortunate as to be in your shoes, I would visit Aswan for two days and fly to Abu Simbel on the third day.  I would stay at the Cataract Hotel in Aswan in the older section, the palace not the tower.  

Have a great trip whatever you decide!


----------



## sawa1600 (Feb 6, 2008)

I would recommend you visit Alexandria (my city)  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexandria


----------



## Judy (Feb 6, 2008)

sawa1600, What would you recommend a first time visitor to Alexandria see and do?


----------



## Laurie (Feb 6, 2008)

For some excellent historical fiction in preparation, you might read Margaret George's "Memoirs of Cleopatra" - I really enjoyed it, and have wanted to go to Egypt ever since. It's a long book but worth it, and IMO would enhance a visitor's experience.


----------



## middleoforchid (Feb 7, 2008)

A few years back we did a tour in Egypt of the pyramids,rode on camels,cruised the Nile,sailed on a fellucca(?),also visited Alexandria by the sea.We really love that city,a breath of fresh air away from Cairo and quite cultured.Hope you'll have a wonderful time in Egypt......


----------



## Tacoma (Feb 7, 2008)

It's been a long time since I went to Egypt but from what I think I remember Abu simbel was near the valley of the Kings and Queens.  I loved riding over the mountains on a donkey and then entering the burial tombs.  My thought is Egypt is about the ancient civilization so that should be a major focus.  My husband had more time and was lucky enough to get to the Red Sea and snorkel.

JOan


----------



## IngridN (Feb 7, 2008)

I also agree with Abu Simbel...it's a must see.  

Ingrid


----------

